# Car rental



## shaks (Oct 29, 2012)

We will be spending 3 month in ain Sokhna this summer and would need to rent a small car . The international agencies are quite expensive as we need 3 month. Is there any other way for us to save money and be mobile ? TIA


----------



## Mikeallover (Feb 24, 2013)

shaks said:


> We will be spending 3 month in ain Sokhna this summer and would need to rent a small car . The international agencies are quite expensive as we need 3 month. Is there any other way for us to save money and be mobile ? TIA


Hi Shaks

We been here 8 months and been renting for the last 6 months and tried many different rental companies and found that none of them have insurance and provide you with totally unsafe cars but with the international firms at least you get insurance and peace of mind of safety any breakdowns you get replacement car and the best one out of them price wise is sixth you will find a very good offer for 3 months rental worth it.peace of mind


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Agree! I will Also spend probably a month in ein el sukhna and was planning to rent a car from Hetz or Sixt...


----------

